# dwarf hair grass



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

back to getting rid of dwarf hair grass.
i have a small ziploc bag full of it.
Free to anyone if interested.
If you have any plants to offer, i would love to take it as well.
But free to take the hair grass for anyone.
pm me


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

jasonmemo said:


> back to getting rid of dwarf hair grass.
> i have a small ziploc bag full of it.
> Free to anyone if interested.
> If you have any plants to offer, i would love to take it as well.
> ...


Is this the belem "Japanese hair grass"


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

E.parvula or E.acicularis?

If it's E.parvula, I would love to get as much as I can. I just put in a bunch of plugs, but more will help with the carpet


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm not sure of the exact kind.
i bought it from fish gallery as dwarf hair grass in a pot


----------

